# Genesis bike opinions??



## ANoLEN (Jan 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and really to mountain biking in general. I ride dirtbikes on the track and through trails/ around the house, and I was into bikes just like any other kid. As far as mountain bikes I've owned a couple 20" a few years back (I'm 17 now) and rode through some tiny trails around the neighborhood but nothing too cool. Anyway I want to get back into biking more than I was before, so I'm in the market for a beginner bike. I found what I think is a great deal on craigslist locally: A 2012 Genesis V2100 and a (not sure what year) Genesis Saber for $50 each. The v2100 is in "Good" condition so I'm expecting a couple imperfections here and there but nothing too serious, and the Saber is in great shape and rides great according to the owner. 

What does everyone think about this? Seems to me he's just not interested in getting a lot of money out of either one and just doesnt want them anymore.

I can't post the link because I don't have 10 posts yet, but I will as soon as I do


----------



## floydlippencott (Sep 4, 2010)

Wallyworld bikes, possibly overpriced at $50.00.


----------



## ANoLEN (Jan 10, 2013)

Well I'm on a tight budget, and I'm just going to consider it my "first bike" especially for a mountain bike. I've heard good things about the v2100 except for the suspension even on this site


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

The most simple thing I can say about any department store bike is to go with the simplest one you can get. The more suspension and gizmos you get on it the less reliable it will be. 

If you are limited to spending money on a department store bike in lieu of a used bike off craigslist from a more mainstream manufacturer then try to get a hard tail. Ensure that all the derailleurs, brakes, headset and bottom bracket parts work. Make sure that the wheels are true and straight. 

If any of these things don't work well you will rapidly escalate your price to the point where you could have purchased an old trek off craigslist and still have a much better bike.

What is your price point you are aiming at?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Look for a local co-op, you can often find a decent bike (if old) for around $100.

Also check out garage sales or estate sales (the better of the two) for good deals. People who want to get rid of something are often going to lowball the price.

Personally, I would not buy a used department store bike. Their functionality is tenuous at best when new, let alone used. An old Schwinn/Trek/Cannondale/Fuji/[big brand] will likely serve you better.

We could give you more advice if we knew what kind of trails you were looking to ride (relatively smooth, choppy, drops, jumps...etc).


----------



## ANoLEN (Jan 10, 2013)

Yeah the trails I'm thinking I would start on would be pretty smooth but I could handle some jumps. These bikes are just for a pure entry level. I just want to get in shape and get the feel of riding a bike on the trail. I don't plan on keeping them very long honestly. Then when I save up a bit I can sell them for whatever I can get and upgrade


----------



## SunDevilAZ (Jan 11, 2013)

Also look on craigslist and local LBS's for better used bikes. Bikes from "superstores" don't usually last especially if you take it on the trail and jump around. 4 months of trail riding, tops, and some parts on the cheap bikes will self-destruct and it'll be a money pit.

The other thing is the bikes from large stores are not usually available in different sizes so you may be stuck with an ill-fitting bike. Riding trails (or even plain riding) on an ill-fitting bike simply sucks the fun out of cycling. Bodyparts will ache, and you'll get tired prematurely.

-S


----------



## ANoLEN (Jan 10, 2013)

Well with these I'm thinking 2 months at the most. Right now we only have a ladies khs road bike and a chopper bike that my dad built, so this bike is kind of just to hold me over until I can get a better one, which I plan on doing as soon as I can. 

Thanks for the advice everyone! I'll look back at this thread when I'm looking to upgrade and make a checklist


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*My suggestion...*



ANoLEN said:


> Hey everyone, I'm new to the forum and really to mountain biking in general. I ride dirtbikes on the track and through trails/ around the house, and I was into bikes just like any other kid. As far as mountain bikes I've owned a couple 20" a few years back (I'm 17 now) and rode through some tiny trails around the neighborhood but nothing too cool. Anyway I want to get back into biking more than I was before, so I'm in the market for a beginner bike. I found what I think is a great deal on craigslist locally: A 2012 Genesis V2100 and a (not sure what year) Genesis Saber for $50 each. The v2100 is in "Good" condition so I'm expecting a couple imperfections here and there but nothing too serious, and the Saber is in great shape and rides great according to the owner.
> 
> What does everyone think about this? Seems to me he's just not interested in getting a lot of money out of either one and just doesnt want them anymore.
> 
> I can't post the link because I don't have 10 posts yet, but I will as soon as I do


What part of OK are you from? Is there a mountain bike club near you? Find that club. Ask them for buying advice and let them know what you're looking to do. My guess is that one of the club members will have a bike they'll let you borrow or buy cheap that will work better for you than the Genesis.


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

If 50 is all you can afford then the v2100 will work but you don't need a full suspension bike in Oklahoma and like someone mentioned earlier when buying a cheap bike then buy one with the least moving parts. Be warned though that shock is garbage and if you are very heavy you will experience bobbing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

I always hear how everyone should spend alot more for a "better" bike...truth is what do you get when you spend 400 to 600 dollars for one of those "better" bikes?..last time i searched you get the same SR suntour cranks and cheap forks and bottom line shifters that everyone says you should replace anyway..what about the brakes everyone says replace like the tektro/promax entry level mechanical brakes that all these "BETTER" bikes have on them ..Cheap wheels.. low dollar everything componant wise yet its such a bargain? Sounds to me like a rip off but thats my opinion i guess.


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

you can upgrade the genesis v2100 bike for a more reliable fun experiance on the trails..but its going to add about $300.00 more to the bike bringing you to the price of those so called "better bikes".So now your $450.00 into the cost..The best bargain ive found for a decent equiped bike thats got the same stuff or even better equiptment on it is a motobecane HT450..its $319.00 shipped to your door..ill post the link for it...Save your money though on big name brand junk.The frames are good but not worth the price considering you upgrade everything but the frame.....Mountain Bikes | FRONT SUSPENSION 26 | MOTOBECANE | 450HT ORANGE | BikeShopWarehouse.com | The new *Motobecane 450HT* renews the long tradition Motobecane has for offering screaming mountain bikes that won't make you cry when you pay for them! <....its worth the $100 or so to let a bike shop look over the whole bike if youre not experianced in doing so and adjust everything and make sure its safe to hit the trails...so your at just over 400 for a bike just as good if not better than the over priced big named junk bike shops sell to pay the bills...A similarly equipt GT or specialized would be in the 500-600 dollar range...Dont forget the tax you have to pay also locally for it..Bike shops are like car dealerships...they milk you for every penny they can get for something...Only use i see for a bike shop is if they have a good mechanic on hand for those who cant do things themselves or dont have the proper tools to do it correctly.


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

My first mountain bike style bike was a wally world XR-75...I paid $136.00 Out the door tax included and went over it with a fine tooth comb...I lived in North miami at the time and took this bike to Oleta river park and rode it as hard as i could and not a single failure to the bike in 3 days of riding it at the park...rode the bike to and from the park as well....I can say the front shock was a bit soft me being 200lbs but the rest of the bike did as i asked it to do...not a single shifting issue either..and it was the real cheap twist shift shifters...proper adjustment is key to anything working properly on a bike...I rode with a group of people who all had big name bikes spending thousands on them and went everyplace they did...some even commented after the end of the day how surprised they were i was able to keep up and had no problems with such a bike i had...its not the lightest bike...is it something i would try to race..no...but bottom line is it was fun and thats what its all about..would i want something better next time around?..of course i would...but you know what...mr wally world mongoose passed the test and i went home with a smile on my face...I actually thought about sinking money into it but wasnt happy with the rear sections construction and it using bushings for pivot points...but a better fork and crank and pedals and lighter weight seat post and stem and handle bars and better shifters/derailleurs would have made a big difference in the performance for sure...I would so do for fun a wally world upgrade build on a Genesis V2100..Its better than the XR-75 was overall.


----------

